# New Conventional Suggestion



## J Barbosa (Aug 22, 2012)

I test cast an Akios S-line 656ctm(?) on a CCP 12ft Casting 3-7oz.

I really liked the rod and reel, it was super easy to load it's almost as if I had nothing to do myself except pull a little. I only casted it with 5oz sinker and wanted your opinion on which rod to get for my weight ranges.

Here in NJ I mainly use 4oz-6oz and bait and thats what I will use this rod for. I am getting a seperate heaver for 6-10nbait (any recommendations?)

Bait is usually a sandworm, 1/2 or full clam, or bunker chunk (mostly a spring rod/post nor'easter biat fishing).

How do you think the 12' footer handles this compared to the 11' 3-6? At what point does the 12' feel like its becoming "soft".

Thanks


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

JB,

I offer two great heavers, a 13' 6-10 and a 13' 8-12. Both are thin (22mm seat), powerful are top performers with the heavy payloads.

The 12' 3-7 is a great rod with the sweet spot at 4-5. The rod is parabolic in action and just bends deeper with the heavier payloads. When it starts to feel soft really depends on how hard you hit the rod and your style. I can cast 6 oz with it all day and it feels great, just wind up slow and finish fast.

The 11' 3-6 is similar in action to the 12' with a nice parabolic bend and plenty of backbone.

Hope this helps,

Tommy


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

Tommy what would you consider is the sweet spot on the 11' 3-6 oz ... love the 12' 3-7 ... got the heavers pretty much covered just wanting a long distance 4oz and a sand flea rod ... been keeping my eye on the 2-5 11' and love the Parabolic action


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Surfchunker, I love the 11' 2-5oz rod. It throws 3-4oz real nice. If you want it for a mid-range rod that is what I use it for. Throw Rivers when you come down


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

I should have Percy ... I did pick up his Ballistic  ... is the Akios on there a ct type reel ?


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

surfchunker said:


> Tommy what would you consider is the sweet spot on the 11' 3-6 oz ... love the 12' 3-7 ... got the heavers pretty much covered just wanting a long distance 4oz and a sand flea rod ... been keeping my eye on the 2-5 11' and love the Parabolic action


The 11' 3-6 is a strong mid range rod. I was targeting the NE Cape Cod Canal guys who throw the heavier plugs and the 3-6 does this very well. What is also does well is mid-upper mid range bottom fishing. This rod casts 3nbait very well (although IMHO the 11' 2-5 is better with 3nbait) but really excells with 4-5-6 and bait. It does a similar job to the 12' 3-7, but in an 11' rod that is more comfortable to some people.

Here is a clip of testing done last summer. 6 oz over 500' with a bone stock fishing reel and a hatteras cast.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n43S3o5upmE 

Tommy


----------



## J Barbosa (Aug 22, 2012)

Well I got the 12' 3-7oz and I love it already.

I want to get to know this rod blank a little better and build one to my specs.

Have you tried smaller guide sizes on this blank?

I will be fishing it with 50-80lb braided line and not passing any knots through the guides.


----------

